# Help with uploading videos to Youtube ! Please respond, Thank you !



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

I need some help uploading 2 13.0 MB FLV Videos, one 13.8 MB FLV. Video and one 13.1 MB video to youtube.com. I have a dialup internet connection. I have downloaded Free Youtube Uploader But it won't connect the error message I got was that I wasn't connected to the Internet. I was connected to the internet. I have an Earthlink internet connection. I also tried to upload to youtube using youtube.com's uploader, which I opened in the Mozilla Firefox browser I also have Internet Explorer ! This didn't work either. Please let me know which browser I should use. Also can u recommend a reliable Youtube Uploader, that won't reject my videos and tell me where I can download it ! I was hoping to find someone who has experience with videos but, I would appreciate help with this from anyone who can give it !

Thank you !

Amanda


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I believe Blue is right about the fact that they are in FLV format.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have converted them into four AVI files But am having trouble compressing them without the quality deteriorating !

What video codec frame rate, and bit rate should I use to compress them to very small high quality files ? 

Please let me know !

Thank you !

Amanda


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Do you have Auto Gordian Knot? It is an excellent freeware compression program that you can use to compress your videos to be suitable for Youtube. The link is in my signature. 
When you use it, you can select a quality percentage to compress to, a custom size or a preset size (mostly used for burning to DVD or CD)
I use the quality percentage slider set to between 60-70% depending on how small the file sizes have to be.
It uses either the Xvid or DivX codec to compress - these are the most common compression codecs for good quality with smaller file size.
You can have up to 1GB file sizes on Youtube now.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

No, I don't but, I'll get it ! Thank you !

I still can't get the file small enough and keep the quality good enough ! Please let me know what I should do !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

What size are the .avi files and what size do you want them to come down to? If you have converted the .swf files to .avi you will have already had some loss of quality.
.swf files are not really known for their high quality either.
another question amanda - what pixel dimensions are the files currently (240x320, 640x480 or larger?)


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Actually I converted these 4 files from VOB to AVI. The Pixel Dimensions of all four files is 352x288. The first file is 35.6 MB, The second is 26.9 MB, The third is 27.1 MB, and the fourth is 31.5 MB. I would like them all to come down to 8 MB or as small as possible !

Please let me know if this is possible and, if so how to do it !

Thank you for your help !
Amanda


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

First question - do you mean you want each file to be 8MB or do you want the combined total to be 8MB?
second question - why do you want the files so small? at that size (MB not pixel) you will not be able to keep them at good quality - sure they will download (and upload) quickly but ....
you could try using Windows Moviemaker import your 4 clips to the library and then drag them down to the timeline and when you save movie (in File menu) choose where to save etc then when screen for settings comes up go to "best quality for my computer" see what that takes it down to (it will be a .wmv file - not the best recommended for youtube but ...) or look through the "more settings" drop down menu and see if any sound better suited.
You will definitely have trouble keeping any sort of quality and achieving really low file size.


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, I wanted each file to be 8 MB. If you think I should make them bigger, I'll try that, and maybe try what you said in Windows Movie Maker as well !

I have also tried uploading my file to photobucket. With no luck ! I tried uploading them in several different formats such as, WMV, MPEG 4 and 2, ASF, and 3G2 as well as AVI. This didn't help either ! I have tried uploading them with some programs that I downloaded, and that didn't work ! I looked at them in Gspot, nothing seemed to be wrong with them ! It said all Codecs are installed ! Also, Gspot didn't say that the files were corrupted ! Could something still be wrong with them ? What do you think the problem might be and what should I do about it ? I'd appreciate any help anybody can offer ! Will next post will contain the Gspot report !

There are 6 parts of this video. these are the sizes of the AVI files, 1 is 6.8 MB, 2 is 5.96 MB, 3 is 8.02 MB 4 is 9.78 MB, 5 is 5.76 MB and 6 is 5.60 MB.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

In the bottom two entries of your GSpot analysis it mentions "failed to create instance of DMO filter ....." my research shows that to be a registry error code - came across this fix
When you say you can't upload them - what actually happens when you try? Do you get any error messages? Do they upload but not play?Try the fix mentioned above and lets see where we can go from there. :grin:


----------



## aew28 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nothing happens or sometimes I get an error message that my upload has failed. Thank you ! I will try uyour suggestion as well !

Also on photobucket the video uploads halfway and then gets stuck !

I'll think about registering that program you suggested and let you know in a day or two !

I have registered the program a run it several time !

However, I continue to receive the same error code you mentioned before !

What video codec and format,frame rate, and audio and video bitrates should I use to enhance the picture quality of a video and which of these I should use to upload it to Photobucket ? I have tried converting to several video codecs and formats but, still can't get my video to upload to photobucket ! 

Ps: Screenshot to follow !









This video is very old ! Do I need advanced and or High Definition codecs or formats to fix the visual quality ? If so, which ones ? and could you recommend a website where I can download them for free ? I already have the KLite Cocec Pack !


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Amanda
I'm not sure what is stopping you from uploading to photobucket - it shouldn't much matter what codec/format your videos are for that - most sites like Youtube etc accept video in most formats with most codecs - they have software that encodes them to their format anyway. 
It is more likely that there is either a block in your firewall settings or something else that is stopping you from transferring things to these sites. I've run out of suggestions for this thread as I feel it is not related to the video clips themselves. I would suggest you post a new thread in the Windows XP section with a sentence asking that if it is not in the correct section could a moderator move it to the correct one. Point out that you have had a thread running here and that it could not be solved here.
Not the answer you were looking for I know but ......
PS: sorry about the delay - have had no phone or net for 3 days and a sick mum


----------

